# My first book in English version is coming soon!!



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, friends!!

It is a pleasure to participate again in this fantastic forum. Especially when I have great news to announce to all its users.

I am a Spanish writer who began publishing on Amazon in 2011 (apologize for my posible mystakes, English is not my native language). Due to the international success of my novels in ebook, both in America and Spain or other European countries, I have achieved some of my dreams. And finally, in the coming weeks, one of those goals become a reality .

Thomas & Mercer, the imprint of Amazon Publishing specializes in thrillers and mystery novels, published the English version of my police thriller El color de la maldad (Spanish Edition). His final title will be Color of Evil and its global release in paper, ebook and audiobook, will take place on June 24.



One of the promotional sentences about this book...

_Two detectives race across Spain in pursuit of a serial killer whose motives are as mysterious as the elaborate, macabre scenes he leaves behind. A heart-racing psychological thriller in the tradition of Patricia Cornwel._

I invite all of you to know too the fanpage about "Color of evil", new police release on Amazon, available in presale on Amazon:

https://www.facebook.com/colorofevil

Thank you very much and best regards.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations  Enjoy the journey.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you very much, Lisa! It's very exciting, I'm looking forward for the release date!!

Best regards.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome cover!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you, Dotx!! I'm glad you like the cover  

Best regards.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

arodera said:


> Thank you, Dotx!! I'm glad you like the cover
> 
> Best regards.


Well done - from all the books in your signature it is the best cover so far!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your comment, Melody! Coming from a cover expert is a great guarantee!!   

Anyway, there are curious differences between the tastes of readers about covers books depending they read in English, Spanish or other languages​​. I've noticed in the English books covers the title letters are usually larger, and in some cases, also the name of the author. In other languages ​​may prevail over the background image or other details.

I hope the cover of this new release attract the attention of the English-speaking readers, and they want to read this fast-paced thriller...

Best regards.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! And your book cover is wonderful!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

arodera said:


> Thanks for your comment, Melody! Coming from a cover expert is a great guarantee!!
> 
> Anyway, there are curious differences between the tastes of readers about covers books depending they read in English, Spanish or other languages . I've noticed in the English books covers the title letters are usually larger, and in some cases, also the name of the author. In other languages may prevail over the background image or other details.
> 
> ...


Interesting observation! I've done a few covers with titles in Spanish and French...and yes, the titles were not that big I must say...


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you very much, Marilyn!!

It's true, Melody. In Europe that is something normal, I suppose, the covers are different than American ones... In my case, curiosly, the best cover for the readers is El color de la maldad (Spanish Edition), more for the image from the frightened girl than the letters themselves.

Regards.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Readers reviews about COLOR OF EVIL:

"Excellent book. Full of drama and suspense the would make you keep reading after you finished."
"What an amazing suspense that was! In my opinion this is one of the best suspense book I read in a long time. I did enjoy immensely all the intrigues, the corporate espionage,the infidelities, the murders committed by the least expected person. That what made it like a game of chess. I couldn't read it fast enough to guess who's done it. I will definitely seek some other books written by Armando Rodera. Very interesting to say the least."
"From beginning to end is a captivating novel, especially if you like thriller. You will discover that it is an original storyline, if you follow closely the development of the novel. It is interesting at every turn, you will get not bored."
"Amazing! It keeps you interested from the beginning to the end. Do no read it before going to bed. You cannot stop reading the book, you want to know what is next."
"Very good story! Creative, provoking to read, and ver well researched. I enjoyed it very much and ready to look for some more from this author."
"I enjoyed the book, each chapter was very entertained...I was in suspense. Excellent! Thanks. I will read it again.....and again...."

Only two days to go!! Check it out!!

http://myBook.to/ColorofEvil


----------



## psolares (May 31, 2014)

Nice to meet another fellow Spanish author here!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

After a month since its release, Color of Evil is a featured thriller in its categories: Mystery and International Crime and Police Procedural in Kindle Store from USA, UK and Canada.

Here you are the first review in an american blog, a great and fantastic review. The odd thing is I've never seen even a single episode of 'Criminal minds'... Check it out!

http://gabixlerreviews-bookreadersheaven.blogspot.com.es/2014/07/color-of-evil-by-armando-rodera-would.html


Best regards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar


----------

